# Moving jaw for an all-foam head



## Kultakorppi (Apr 14, 2012)

Is it somehow possible to make a moving jaw for an all-foam head? And if it is, should I make it with the elastic band-method or the hinge-method?

I will provide pics of the head base in question tomorrow, at the moment I am posting from my phone.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 15, 2012)

It gonna be very tricky, but you can use a hinge-operating system and rig it to encompass your jaw-line. So, you can move the jaw with your actual jaw. There would be safety regulations to take into account though, like extra soft padding for your jaw and virtually no restrictions as to how you can move the jaw. We wouldn't want you to dislocate your jaw while talking, now do we?

I suggest getting a full, laid-out and safe design for your model before you can build it. And as I've said before: It's gonna be very tricky.


----------



## Kultakorppi (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, it's a good thing I love challenge.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 15, 2012)

I just use elastic.  It can be annoying, but it works.
BUT, the alignment of the jaw may be weird.  That takes the most time - lining it up.


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (Apr 15, 2012)

I use the balaclava and foam method, so I wouldn't really take what I say to heart.
Anyway, I'd try going with the hinge method, because it tends to end up a lot more mobile. And with foam+fur which will rub against itself unless you trim it down immensely, it's going to rub a lot. The other issue with elastic on foam would be that wherever you anchor your elastic down and you work with the moving jaw, the elastic is going to pull on the foam and I'm not sure how durable that will be, depending on what use you have in mind.

So I'd go with hinged method lol.


----------



## HanaKitty (Apr 16, 2012)

I built a moving jaw for my all-foam head using a metal hanger, some pliers, brads, and a couple of rubber bands.  It works very well.  You take the hanger, cut it into two pieces, and shape it with the pliers or your hands to accommodate to your jaw's shape.  The bottom jaw is a separate piece.  I stick it onto the ends of the wire pieces until my chin rests on a good spot.  I attach the rig to the inside of the head with the brads and some hot glue, plus a little bit of felt so the ends of the metal pieces don't scratch my cheeks.  Then, using four brads and two rubber bands, I attach the rubber bands to the top and bottom jaws so it'll bounce back up when I open it.  I hope I was at least a bit helpful.


----------



## Kultakorppi (Apr 17, 2012)

HanaKitty said:


> I built a moving jaw for my all-foam head using a metal hanger, some pliers, brads, and a couple of rubber bands.  It works very well.  You take the hanger, cut it into two pieces, and shape it with the pliers or your hands to accommodate to your jaw's shape.  The bottom jaw is a separate piece.  I stick it onto the ends of the wire pieces until my chin rests on a good spot.  I attach the rig to the inside of the head with the brads and some hot glue, plus a little bit of felt so the ends of the metal pieces don't scratch my cheeks.  Then, using four brads and two rubber bands, I attach the rubber bands to the top and bottom jaws so it'll bounce back up when I open it.  I hope I was at least a bit helpful.


Could you draw me a picture of this system?


----------



## HanaKitty (Apr 17, 2012)

This do it for you?


----------



## Kultakorppi (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## natari the husky (Apr 30, 2012)

You could put plastic or stiff cardboard inside the jaw to act like a bone structure. Just an idea though.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 30, 2012)

natari the husky said:


> You could put plastic or stiff cardboard inside the jaw to act like a bone structure. Just an idea though.



No, no cardboard. It will get moist and sweaty, and rot.


----------



## FrAnkTHeHotDoG (Apr 30, 2012)

oh my gosh you can make costums with moving mouths thatis really cool


----------

